# Discovery Chanel Specials on Martial Arts on 4-23-05



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2005)

*             [font=arial, helvetica] Martial Arts: Way of the Warrior        [/font]       * [font=arial, helvetica]  (Special) Discipline of students; underground fight clubs; ``Combat-Ki.''  TVPG CC       [/font]    
*             [font=arial, helvetica] Xtreme Martial Arts  Part 1 of 2       [/font]       *                              [font=arial, helvetica]  (Special) Biomechanical secrets; how an average fighter can become an ultimate human weapon.  TVPG        [/font]    
*             [font=arial, helvetica] Xtreme Martial Arts  Part 2 of 2       [/font]       *                              [font=arial, helvetica][size=-2]  (Special) Common tools become deadly weapons.  TVPG

 Starts at 8PM EST


[/size][/font]


----------



## dubljay (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, I will try and catch those tonight.


----------



## Dronak (Apr 23, 2005)

Lucky thing I looked at a TV schedule for tonight.  I missed that first program, the Way of the Warrior one, but I've got the Xtreme MA one on right now.  It looks interesting so far.  I was going to post here to let others know it was one, if anyone else is roaming the boards now, but there was already a thread, so I'm posting here.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

Is the Xtreme one the one where they show the skeletal CG figures for each move:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21557
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23049


----------



## Dronak (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes, they've been doing a fair amount of CG skeletons with muscles.  They are also showing the actual people performing.  The first post in the first link you gave here has a link to clips from the show.  I'm not sure if they're from the first part, second part, or both.  I haven't really looked at the clips.


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 9, 2005)

Martial Arts: Way of the Warrior     (Special) Discipline of students; underground fight clubs; ``Combat-Ki.'' TVPG CC

 that one was kinda boring


----------

